# Longman Miniatures 2008 Photo Shoot



## alongman (Aug 14, 2008)

Each year, we do a photo shoot for our client horses as their "holiday" present from our stable. This year, we expanded and did a lot of our own horses as well. Thanks to Ray and Darcia Kavorik of dk designs who spent 4 days with us getting "the shot" of our horses. Most of these pictures will be on our website soon - some of the kids have really grown up into fine animals and we're really proud of them. The client horse pictures will be unveiled at Nationals..... they haven't even seen them yet 

Heres just a few ....... enjoy! I think I got them resized small enough to load quickly. Thanks for looking!






Jandt's Our Champion ("Champ" - Boone's Little Andy son and one of our senior herd sires)






Grassmeres' Jazz Singer ("Jazz" - ASPC/AMHR senior herd sire)






Lot-Sa-Fun Fiesta's Abita Color ("Bitta" - 28" broodmare AMHA/AMHR)






Longman's Spencers' Saylor ("Saylor" - weanling daughter of Bitta and Spencer AMHA/AMHR)






Longman's Champ Cicily ("Cicily" - yearling daughter of ROWBUCK Ramsey and Champ AMHR)






MKK Kankakee Kolor ("KiKi" - ASPC/AMHR mare)






Jandt's Lady in Red ("Lady" - the grand old lady of the farm at 25 years young AMHA/AMHR)






Longman's Ranger Blue Rashmi ("Rash" - daughter of Roan Ranger son and Ramsey AMHR)






Longman's Ranger Blue Ripley ("Rip" - daughter of Roan Ranger son and Jandt's bred mare)






Michigan's Shirley T ("Shirley" - ASPC/AMHR mare)






Longman's Shadow Shyleigh ("Shy" - daughter of Bitta and Shadow AMHA/AMHR)






Then a couple of other fun ones.....

Ethan, myself and Shirley






Ethan and his Spiderman tattoo






Jason and I with the boys (Ernie and Brody)


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 14, 2008)

Very Nice!

What a great idea!!!

~Sandy


----------



## Loess Hills (Aug 14, 2008)

Adam - I've seen our pictures of Wings and Chaser and they are just wonderful.



We had trouble deciding which ones to purchase, because they were so many, many great shots. Thanks so much for promoting our horses.

Can't imagine getting that many horses cleaned, clipped, and posed in heat and high humidity, but you guys did it with panache! Darcia is due congratulations on a very successful shoot.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Aug 14, 2008)

beautiful pics Adam!

Robin


----------



## Leeana (Aug 14, 2008)

Great photos, but i really like Jazz and Cicily



.


----------



## MyBarakah (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Adam!

THanks for sharing! Those are nice pictures! And some of those are just too cute with the super man tatoo!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 14, 2008)

beautiful pictures adam!


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 14, 2008)

I just love Darcia and Ray! They do an awesome job will miss them at the World show this year. Great pictures


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 14, 2008)

Beautiful pics Adam and how nice of you to do that for your clients





You have so many very nice horses, but little Bitta is just a doll! My kinda gal.


----------



## strass (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice Adam.

Jazz in an awful handsome boy.


----------



## minie812 (Aug 14, 2008)

MMMMM...I LOVE Bitta & Saylor


----------



## alongman (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! I really hoped they would be a hit. All I can say is, you should see the ones of the client horses! They are really really good!!!! I'll post them later.

To clarify - Ethan (my little man) is my nephew. He's "phree and a half" and is super excited because he gets to show horses when he is four. He comes over as often as possible and helps with HIS horses - always in his boots and hat. Oh what a help. Jason is the new guy. He's quite the supporter of the horse business and isn't afraid to get in there and help out with what needs to get done.

You guys will have to check out my website soon for the updates - we've updated the mares, stallions and sales pages with some of the horses from the shoot. I'm more than happy to answer any questions anyone has about the kids........


----------



## nootka (Aug 14, 2008)

LOVE the pictures, what a fabulous idea!

Thank you for sharing...everyone looks amazing.

Liz


----------



## Ashley (Aug 14, 2008)

Now Adam, you cant post that last pic with out it being big enough to see!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 14, 2008)

Your old gal Lady is gorgeous!!


----------



## alongman (Aug 14, 2008)

This one is just for you Ashley - here it is in a bigger size.........






Thanks for the comments on the old girl Lady - she truly is the foundation of our breeding program. Several of her offspring are still in our herd - occassionally we have offered a daughter for sale, but it's a rare occassion. She will live out her life here, if she has another baby - great! If not, then she will be the grand old babysitter for her brood.


----------



## Echo Acres (Aug 14, 2008)

Adam- Your pictures look great! What a nice thing to do for your clients.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pictures!



I enjoyed looking at them and will have to check out your web site again.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2008)

Very very nice!!!

I love Jazz Singer, too


----------



## TripleDstables (Aug 15, 2008)

Very nice! And thats super thoughtful to do for your clients.





All of the horses are beautiful, and Ethan is adorable!

Sara


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pictures, Adam!! I think Darcia takes great photos. Of course your horses, family, and friends are great subjects!






Looking forward to seeing you at Nationals!


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pics of lovely horses




Lady is beautiful!


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awwww. Great pics Adam! Is that the new man? From what I can see, he's a looker


----------



## alongman (Aug 15, 2008)

Matt73 said:


> Awwww. Great pics Adam! Is that the new man? From what I can see, he's a looker


That is the new man....I agree - he's cute!!!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 15, 2008)

Actually, Adam - you guys look like you could be brothers!



Now, I don't know if that's good or bad, but I can say the first time a coworker saw my husband and I together she thought we were siblings



.


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 15, 2008)

Pretty pictures!

and I think Bitta needs to come live at my house





Charlotte


----------



## Russ (Aug 16, 2008)

Great pictures and lucky clients to get such nice holiday gifts!

Rose(Loess Hills) can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## alongman (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok.....so here's the clients' horses pictures. I couldn't hold out any longer. We're so proud of our show string this year! We have such great friends (and clients) who have trusted us with their kids. It will be sad to see them go at the end of the year, but we look forward to 2009. Also, I contacted the web designer and my sales page, etc... should be up very soon. If someone wants information on any of the horses you've seen, you can send me a message in the meantime. Thanks for all the great comments.

Outlaws Small Town Blues (Ray and Darcia Kavorik)






Outlaws Dear Tabby (Ray and Darcia Kavorik)






Zephyr Woods Daisy May (Richard or Nancy Olson)






Loess Hills Star Chaser (Aaron or Rose Peterson)






Reflections Wings CBY (Aaron or Rose Peterson)






Lowsaam Acres Z's My T Man (Lori Woolard)


----------

